# I hit my goal!



## apagea99 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wanted to share that it's been 5 months since I went to the doctor and found I had hit 201 lbs, 40 lbs heavier than when I moved here 11 years ago. I have been working out regularly, but not enough to justify putting on 40 lbs. My clothes got tight, my energy level dropped, my eating habits sucked, and I generally got lazy. After hitting that 201 lbs mark, I decided I'd had enough. My wife and I made a commitment to change our eating habits, work out regularly together (and separately when necessary), and keep ourselves in check.

I just went in for a dr. visit yesterday (getting all of my shots, physical, & blood work for class) and weighed in at 175 lbs fully dressed. It's hard to imagine 25 extra lbs making a huge difference, but I feel like a million bucks. Now to keep from going back to the old habits........


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good job, congrats  =)


----------



## Onceamedic (Sep 10, 2008)

Losing weight and keeping it off is always a challenge.  Take a bow for a job well done.


----------

